# Happy Easter, Love Milo (Very pic heavy!)



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Last week I tried to get some Easter pics of Milo - but he did not want me to! He just wanted to eat the props!

"But I don't wanna get my picture taken!"









"I'm just gonna block the easter basket!"









"Not talking to you now Mommy!"









"Never gonna look at the camera!"









"This is as good as you're gonna get - hair in my eyes!"









"Mommy, wheres the other stuffed animal gone?"









"Can't find him!"









"Seriously Mommy, where is he? I can just see the Easter Bunny!"









"Can I go look for him?"









"Pretty Please?"









more to come.....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

"Just gonna chew on these eggs so"









"CHOMP!"









"Oops! It wasn't me!"









"Hey looks who's back" (the chick/duck toy)









"Just chewing on the Easter Bunny - making sure he brings me loads of treats"









"It wasn't me this time either....."









Thats it!

Happy Easter love Milo! (aka the maltese that refuses to pose for a pic!)


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww those pics are gorgeous  happy easter to you too Milo  xxx


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWH:wub::wub::wub: just look at this CUTIE PIE.. I loved all these pictures, especially pic# 6...I could just shower him with kisses - too adorable.

I think you are doing a great job with his coat, Orla  it looks fantastic 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Kat


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww adorable!:wub::wub: Milo's coat looks great! Do you ever straighten/flat iron it? Looks fabulous either way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Briana!
yes, I do straighten it - usually just for shows.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... Milo looks so gorgeous all dooded up for Easter! Even with hair in his eyes! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love those pictures of Milo.......just the BEST!!! That third pictures says it all.......it is like he is saying, "I am Royalty and I look down on all the rest of you!!" Now I know Milo would never think that but that little head in the air and looking down just made me smile. His pictures are adorable and love the Easter Basket too!!!:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

cute Milo! Thank you for the pics - enjoy your Easter!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

mamapajamas said:


> Awww... Milo looks so gorgeous all dooded up for Easter! Even with hair in his eyes! :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love those pictures of Milo.......just the BEST!!! That third pictures says it all.......it is like he is saying, "I am Royalty and I look down on all the rest of you!!" Now I know Milo would never think that but that little head in the air and looking down just made me smile. His pictures are adorable and love the Easter Basket too!!!:wub:


Thanks 
Milo would think that lol!




Johita said:


> cute Milo! Thank you for the pics - enjoy your Easter!


Thanks - you too


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Milo looks so adorable in his Easter pics, thanks for sharing them with us. :wub:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your photos.  HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND MILO TOO!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I so love picture #3 he looks as if he is telling you to go some place. He is a cutie.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Fabulous pictures .... Happy Easter Milo !!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Milo's getting so big and his coat is getting long!!! He's very cute... I mean, handsome! :wub::wub::wub:

Happy Easter, Milo!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww Milo looks so handsome! I love his coat! :wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

awww, cute pictures.:wub:
Happy Easter Milo!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh love it!! And his coat looks GREAT!! Good job!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Milo looks so adorable in his Easter pics, thanks for sharing them with us. :wub:


Thanks 



iloveGESUS said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos.  HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND MILO TOO!


Thank you 



Deborah said:


> I so love picture #3 he looks as if he is telling you to go some place. He is a cutie.


haha - yes! and thanks 



maltemom09 said:


> Fabulous pictures .... Happy Easter Milo !!!!!


Thanks 



roxybaby22 said:


> Milo's getting so big and his coat is getting long!!! He's very cute... I mean, handsome! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Happy Easter, Milo!


He is - can't believe he's almost 1 already!
and thank you 


remy said:


> aww Milo looks so handsome! I love his coat! :wub::wub:


Thanks! 



njdrake said:


> awww, cute pictures.:wub:
> Happy Easter Milo!!


Thank you!



bellaratamaltese said:


> oh love it!! And his coat looks GREAT!! Good job!


Thanks - that means a lot coming from you!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Orla, I just fell in love with Milo (aka the Irish Easter Bunny!)..he is growing up so gorgeously! wow. What a beautiful boy. Please post lots more photos of him, okay? I love everything about him!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwww bless his little heart. He is soooooooooooooooooo darn cute. And I wish whomever is dumping over the poor little guys Easter basket, would refrain from doing so, surely can't be sweet Milo  He is so handsome and what a cutie!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Orla, I just fell in love with Milo (aka the Irish Easter Bunny!)..he is growing up so gorgeously! wow. What a beautiful boy. Please post lots more photos of him, okay? I love everything about him!!!!


aw thank you so much Andrea!
I will post pics more often! 



allheart said:


> Awwwww bless his little heart. He is soooooooooooooooooo darn cute. And I wish whomever is dumping over the poor little guys Easter basket, would refrain from doing so, surely can't be sweet Milo  He is so handsome and what a cutie!!!


Thanks! 
Milo says thanks for defending him - he agree's that someone eles is knocking over the basket lol!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! Milo is so adorable :wub::wub: reminds me of Lola photoshoots :smpullhair: When I did the Christmas ones she was like that. Fun set of pictures capturing his cutie pie personality.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Maureen!
Its very difficult to get pics of pups!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Those are very cute. It is so hard to get them to hold still!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG Mr. Milo is a real character! Happy easter to Milo and family!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

puppymom said:


> Those are very cute. It is so hard to get them to hold still!


Thank you 



barefoot contessa said:


> OMG Mr. Milo is a real character! Happy easter to Milo and family!


He sure is lol! and thanks


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a sweet Easter Bunny Milo is! 

Thanks for the pretty pics, way too cute! 

Happy Easter to you and Milo!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Alexa said:


> What a sweet Easter Bunny Milo is!
> 
> Thanks for the pretty pics, way too cute!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alexandra!


----------

